# QLD man fined $2400 for posting scorpions



## Glider (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22568777-29277,00.html

Are records kept for keeping scorpions? How can you actually prove where the scorpions came from? 
And I thought you could post them just like other arthropods - I get my crickets shipped from interstate by australia post... is it different for spiders and scorps?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 11, 2007)

Glider said:


> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22568777-29277,00.html
> 
> Are records kept for keeping scorpions? How can you actually prove where the scorpions came from?
> And I thought you could post them just like other arthropods - I get my crickets shipped from interstate by australia post... is it different for spiders and scorps?


 

yes you can only post "harmless insects" imagine if a posty who was allergic to bee stings got stung becaues the scorpion post container was broken or soemthign along those lines.


----------



## peas_and_corn (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.auspost.com.au/statutorydocuments/generalpostalservices/_APT&C_Body-04.htm

*66 Live creatures*

66.1 Live creatures shall not be lodged for carriage by post except as permitted by clause 66.2.
66.2 Live bees, silkworms, leeches and harmless insects may be carried by post for delivery within Australia providing:

66.2.1 their carriage across state or territory borders is not restricted by a law of the Commonwealth, a State or Territory;
66.2.2 the sender makes application to Australia Post for the carriage of an article containing live bees, silkworms, leeches or harmless insects, by the separate bag service;
66.2.3 an articlelodged for carriage by the separate bag service shall have the words "Separate Bag" legibly written or printed in the top left-hand corner of the surface on which the article is addressed;
66.2.4 subject to clause 66.2.5, where an article is carried by the separate bag service, a fee as determined by Australia Post for that purpose is paid in addition to the postage otherwise payable for the carriage of the article;
66.2.5 where a person lodges more than one article for carriage by the separate bag service to the same office of delivery, all articles so lodged at the one time shall be carried for a single fee; and
66.2.6 the contents are packed and presented in the manner prescribed in the current Technical Instructions of the Civil Aviation Organisation as reflected in the IATA Live Animal Regulations.

66.3 An articlelodged under the separate bag service may be carried by Australia Post without being enclosed in another bag.
66.4 Live bees, silkworms, silkworm eggs, leeches and parasites and destroyers of noxious insects intended for the control of those insects may be carried by post for delivery outside Australia providing, if the article is not insured:

66.4.1 the contents are packed in the manner prescribed in the current Technical Instructions of the Civil Aviation Organisation as reflected in the IATA Live Animal Regulations;
66.4.2 where the article contains silkworm eggs, the contents must first be packed in a cardboard box or plastic or cloth bag, and unless otherwise agreed, packed and presented in the manner prescribed in the IATA Live Animal Regulations;
66.4.3 if the article contains parasites or the destroyers of noxious insects, the article is exchanged between officially recognised institutions of the countries concerned; 
66.4.4 the wrapping and documentation shall have the words "Live Animals", legibly written on them; and
66.4.5 the sender has complied with all legislative requirements for the export of the article and its contents.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 11, 2007)

> Scorpions were declared a protected species in 2004 under Queensland's Nature Conservation Act 1992 in response to concerns about impacts on wild populations.



Well I never would have thought!! :shock:


----------



## Glider (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm... my cricket shipments never say seperate bag, they just have the usual Express Post sticker on them and a normal postage charge. 
Fair nuff though, I guess spiders and scorps would be different. Though I noticed the new like to the Green Scorpion website on here, and they have a post option for their live scorps. hmmmm.....

The article does point out that he wasnt fined for posting them, he was fined for collecting them from the wild.


----------



## coxy (Oct 11, 2007)

If you buy a spider or scorp off a supplier like bylo it is posted through aust post (correct me if im wrong) so as far as i know there is nothing wrong with the posting part of it, i think the problem here is that they were collected from the wild without the appropriate permit, and he couldn't prove otherwise.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 11, 2007)

Glider said:


> The article does point out that he wasnt fined for posting them, he was fined for collecting them from the wild.



Its not terribly clear whether he was charged and convicted of posting them, collecting them, or both.


----------



## bylo (Oct 11, 2007)

The fine is actually regarding catching the scorpions in the wild and not having a permit. THis is ILLEGAL. Hence, the fine. QLD is very regulated in catching, sending, selling etc. The QLD Govt. keep track of every animal being sent, purchased 

We buy our scorpions from licensed collectors who pay for licences and keep the environment in mind when collecting them to prevent areas being over collected. Licenced collectors record and notify the national parks of all the critters caught.

there is a point to be made here ,if your getting them cheap there is a chance your getting them illegally


----------



## cris (Oct 11, 2007)

PMSL, i hope they dont send my V.gilleni to court :lol:


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 13, 2007)

There is only one licenced person here in SE QLD and that's Geoff O'Conner. He is the only one we will ever purchase our stock from, and I know he supplies Bylo too and it's all legal and top notch quality.
Sorry, but it's about time these cowboys got what's coming to them. Including the bloke the scorpions were meant for.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah hum ... careful with words people
make sure you know the facts


----------



## falconboy (Oct 13, 2007)

Bouncer said:


> Sorry, but it's about time these cowboys got what's coming to them. Including the bloke the scorpions were meant for.



Whats the purchaser got to do with it? If I bought 48 scorpions from Bylo and he was selling wild caught without a permit, how would I know? (*Not that Bylo would or does, of course*). Anyone who buys something that isn't restricted in their state, buys those items in good faith.


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe I should have clarified that I meant commercial sellers. Some pet shops will buy from anyone wandering in with scorpions or spiders with no idea on where they came from. As far as I know, keepers can buy and sell to each other freely. But commercial sellers must have proof of origin.
Sorry Sandee, but I know plenty.


----------



## bylo (Oct 13, 2007)

IF you are buying from a QLD catcher - commercial sellers he will supply you with a movement advice which a copy will go to the parks and wildlife .
if you don't receive any paperwork it is illegal
Please note I said catcher -commercial sellers not pet shop!


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 13, 2007)

i rang qpnw wednesday and i was told, person to person sale you dont need a permit or movement advice, if a person is selling to a shop/ reseller you need keep it on the books and you need a movement advice. if you have a harvesters licence you need to keep it on the books. other than that you can buy an sell as long as you are doing it as a hobby and not a bis. she also told me that any profits need to be made taxable thats both insects and reptiles if it goes over the hobby price guide.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 13, 2007)

Bouncer said:


> Maybe I should have clarified that I meant commercial sellers. Some pet shops will buy from anyone wandering in with scorpions or spiders with no idea on where they came from. As far as I know, keepers can buy and sell to each other freely. But commercial sellers must have proof of origin.
> Sorry Sandee, but I know plenty.





Apparently not enough


----------



## Goannas1 (Oct 14, 2007)

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=15264


----------



## falconboy (Oct 14, 2007)

Surely this bloke isn't really stupid enough to post that rubbish with his email address and phone numbers? 

"watch out for cops and fauna officers because there just going to be reasonable"

I also assume he means 'unreasonable'.


----------



## spiderman (Oct 14, 2007)

Bouncer said:


> There is only one licenced person here in SE QLD and that's Geoff O'Conner. He is the only one we will ever purchase our stock from, and I know he supplies Bylo too and it's all legal and top notch quality.
> Sorry, but it's about time these cowboys got what's coming to them. Including the bloke the scorpions were meant for.



Bouncer you need to get your facts right,Jeff is not the only one in SE QLD with a licence i too have a licence and there are many others to and dont belive everything your told?


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 14, 2007)

Well you may want to sort that out with the EPA. It was only 4 days ago we contacted them about who we are able to buy stock from and they are the ones who told me that Geoff is the only licenced harvester in SE Qld.
So what's your real name and I'll check.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 15, 2007)

Roflmfao


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not young enough to know everything
~Oscar Wilde~


----------



## levis04 (Oct 15, 2007)

does this catching scorpions rule apply in south australia? are you allowed to take them here? and are you allowed to post them interstate?


----------



## Colin (Oct 15, 2007)

So whats the real story then?


----------



## flinders (Oct 15, 2007)

Bredlislave should be able to fill us in on what happened seeing as though it was her son that got fined.If you were to elaborate maybe other people would'nt do the same thing if they know the rules and regulations as you seem to be saying there is more to the story.


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 15, 2007)

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 15, 2007)

Still waiting on the real name. Giggles and quotes mean nada.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 15, 2007)

Love and feel everything
or fear and hate everything

~unknown author~


----------



## westernrocky (Oct 15, 2007)

*Qld.licensing*

Hey BOUNCER...the person you named as the ONLY licensed person to catch in S.E.QLD legally from the wild is not correct..........cheers


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 15, 2007)

Colin said:


> So whats the real story then?


 
The real story is... Todd woke up one morning, and his phone started going crazy. 48 of his closest friends rang up asking if he could supply them each with one scorpion, free of charge. It just so happened that an hour later, another friend rang him and said "Hey Todd, there's 48 scorpions in my backyard, can you come and get rid of them for me? Todd said "Sure, no worries, i know a few people who would like a free scorpion". So off he went collecting up all of the scorpions. Then along came the big bad EPA folk. And they were very angry at Todd. They said "Todd, you're a naughty boy, you don't have a harvesters permit". Todd said, but they're just for my friends, i swear i wasn't going to make a wad of cash off them. Then the EPA said "No son, you're full of ****". Then the EPA dragged his ass before the courts where the judge threw the book at Todd, hitting him fair square in the pocket at which point Todd said "Ouch". 

The End.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 15, 2007)

Woo hoo .. nice story 

You are a good storyteller.....hahahahahahahaha PMSL


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 15, 2007)

Well thank you. Next stop, Broadway!


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 15, 2007)

Like I said, Take that up with the EPA. I'll take their info over any nameless people on a forum.


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 16, 2007)

I shall apologise now to those who do have harvesting permits in SE Qld. It seems that on my enquiry, the EPA gave me the name of the person in my area only. So I sincerely apologise for my mistake.

It doesn't change my opinion of people who do it illegally though.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 16, 2007)

*scorpians etc plus critters*

MAY I SUGGEST....Bouncer everybody should stop and smell the roses every now again....smile and move on l know of [2] others besides myself and it seems now spiderman which have the appropriate licenses to collect........cheers solar 17


----------

